# Opinions on FORD TW tractors



## JD3430

Well, alas my dream of a used JCB Fast Trac or a nice Deer or IH is probably more a fantasy than reality. Just can't afford right now at this time of life. Looking at bottom feeder cheap HP. 
Looks like the "cheapest/best" I can find are Fords and Whites. Both pretty ugly, but easy fix and lots of power. 
OK, so to the point....I found a Ford TW35 4WD w/cab, dual power trans and 7,000hours for $18,500. Lots of power at 185HP. More than I need. In fact, worried it's too much for 540 PTO attachments like my round baler. 
So anyone know the old Ford TW's? 
Also found a White 2-135 4WD cab with 6,000 hours for $16,500. Looks a little better condition than the Ford, but more in transport costs (probably $500 more) and less HP. 
So what do you think? Really can't afford any more than 16-17K and need to stay near east coast to keep transport costs down.


----------



## lfc

I think the TW35 is 1000 rpm pto only, but I'm pretty sure you can add the gears if you wan to go through the effort/expense.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

I think a TW35 is 170 hp but I could be wrong. I've always thought those tractors looked cool and prob could do some serious work. Let me get on my soap box for a second. That's a very big tractor for hay work. I dunno what your planning on using it for but you wouldn't find a tractor like that in a hay field around here. Too much power and too much fuel. Only place I could see that is on a big square baler. With 7,000 hrs on it, better find out if its a rebuild. If it hasnt been rebuilt, I wouldnt touch it. Those are pulling tractors in my opinion and I bet its pulled some stuff pretty heavy stuff. Again I'm not looking at it just going off hunch. I like the Whites and Allis tractors for cheap horsepower for hay fields. Now they use their fair share of fuel as well but 125-130 hp tractor is the highest hp I would use in a hay field. Cost doesnt come out very clean on expenses at the end of the day with bigger tractors and that added stress on equipment. I'm more of a 100-115 hp hay field tractor guy. Just my opinion for what its worth. Everyone has their own way of doing things and there's more than one way to get the job done. Those whites and allis.......usually you can find a white under 13 and a allis I wouldnt pay more than 9500.


----------



## JD3430

The White is a better fit. I can get the Ford cheap, but the added HP is not necessary as you so aptly stated. 125HP would be fine. Even 105 would be enough. Found an "agco/allis" 105HPfor cheap with dual PTOs and 105HP. I think they're made by SAME in Italy-scares me a little. 
I will be using it for round baler and 15' batwing mower, but wanted future flexibility for sq baler, too.


----------



## slowzuki

Friend bought a TW a few year ago. Second day running it the porous block let loose and oil anti mixed and seized engine. He was able to get an engine out of an armoured personel carrier (same motor he said) and get setup but the tractor missed planting season. Since then he uses it in planting and harvest but no one likes driving it, something about a clunky transmission to shift.


----------



## stickney farm

Nothing like slammin' gears on the old ford crash boxes. They shifted hard from the day they were new but seemed to be reliable and cheap to fix compared to others. A lot of them in rough shape still working hard everyday around here.


----------



## JD3430

Wish I had more $$$$


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> Friend bought a TW a few year ago. Second day running it the porous block let loose and oil anti mixed and seized engine. He was able to get an engine out of an armoured personel carrier (same motor he said) and get setup but the tractor missed planting season. Since then he uses it in planting and harvest but no one likes driving it, something about a clunky transmission to shift.


I had one of the Ford diesels in a dump truck way back. no powerhouse, but got the job done. Same one is in most of the TW's. I like the IH DT's, Cummins or Deeres mills better. 
The ****** I looked at had a Hercules in it. The White has that short wheelbase, though.

Didn't know the trannies were tough to shift...thanks for the info.


----------



## swmnhay

Any Masseys aroung there?I picked up a 1135 a few yrs ago for 6K,was a little rough but had new radial tires.Also have a 1105 that we bought in 76.It is my main cutter tractor and hooked up to cutter all summer.Did alot of rd baling with it also.


----------



## mlappin

LOL, turn the smoke screw on the Hercules in and that White 2-135 and it will eat the ford and want more. Major customer of Hercules was the US military, http://www.herculese...com/history.htm The hercules was also used in Minnie Mo's. Seen one at our dealer they had on the dyno, they were afraid at 185hp to go any further. Engine could have took it, White pto power train could have took it, but the owner left the 540 pto stub in the tractor and the dealer didn't have a 1000 pto stub available to switch out and they were afraid they were going to blow the 540 pto shaft on their dyno apart. At 185 hp the Hercules wasn't even smoking yet.

The 2-135 would be a good hay tractor, as well as a 2-105 or a 2-110. The 2-105's are common enough but the 2-110's are hard to find, people just don't part with em. I have two 2-110's, last year on second cutting I think I was using around .35 gallon/acre or less running a 13' discbine at 10 mph.

Stay away from the early White front wheel assist tractors. They were bullet proof for the most part but with that ultra short wheel base (turns sharper) they will beat you to death.


----------



## Nitram

Don't give up your tractor is out there! Don't jump before you find what you know it's the right one. Martin


----------



## mlappin

Double check on the White PTO, tractordata has a 1000rpm pto as standard with the 540/1000 rpm pto as an option. http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/5/6/568-white-2-135.html


----------



## endrow

We have some newer tractors but we buy alot of old iron as well . I am like the guy who says 100-115hp is good a 150- 18o hp from the 1970-80 era is usually some guys" big tractor'that never did any thing other than pull over sized tillage tools.


----------



## JD3430

I may have to "settle" for one of the FWA Whites. Maybe a good air ride seat will help take the edge off. 
I think they look like a good tractor other than the short wheelbase. Old Allis Chalmers are the same problem with FWA. 
Found some older Agco Allis units (made by SAME) for reasonable cost, too. 
Don't know SAME too well.


----------

